# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe > Eastern Europe >  Looking to travel to Croatia? Any suggestions?

## JamesWalker

Hello all, new here,

I urgently need some advice's to travel or not in Croatia, many of my friends recommended me to take a lot to visit Croatia but i am so confused between choosing a different place to spend my vacations! I really need some advice because my vacations will start on first of August! 

Or should i explore more The Balkan countries such as : Montenegro, Albania, Grecee?

----------


## Dovadiv

I think Croatia is the best option for now, it just became member of the EU, but it still depends what part you would like to visit.
I'm here and the weather is great , my appartment isn't expensive at all, but it is getting more expensive (7kuna=1euro) , but it's great, while your here go visit some islands, i've went to Korcula yesterday with the Jadrolinija ferry, the trip to the island was good , but there was no ferry back, it was "too windy" even though i asked other sailers and there wasn't any wind, so we had to make a whole detour taking 2 boats , 2 buses because we had to go trough Neum(Part of Bosnia) and no one had a passport with him, so we had to make a detour once more, but it was beautiful, they say Marko Polo lived there, you can rent a scooter , bicycle or car, it isn't that expensive. And if you're more of the night-out type , go to Makarska, enough people to party with and all the rest with it , rich people with their cars that they can't control, really makes me laugh.

----------


## adamgilcristt

Croatia is a beautiful European country with a long coastline on the Adriatic Sea. This country has more than thousands of islands that make this country a favorite tourist destination. You can visit Dubrovnik, Plitvice lakes national park, split coastal city, Zadar for sea organs & churches etc in Croatia to make visit more joyful.

----------


## Maciamo

Here is a summary of the main tourist destinations in Croatia: https://www.eupedia.com/croatia/

----------


## Wonomyro

This promotial video of Croatian Tourist Board has been quite popular in last couple of days :)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0XbIR7e9PYM

----------

